# Telledan' raiders and the maze of death



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

there is a small band of eldar corsairs originating from telennar lead by the former autarch telledan astartes hunter, famed for his constant victories against the marines of the imperium but telledan grew tired of the strict order of craftworld life and so he lead a group of his most loyal friends away and has since been raiding port after port and boarding ship after ship and now he has in secret returned to his former home to recruit some new corsairs to join him.

you will take on the role of an eldar from telennar who has tracked down the recruiting site of telledan.

rules for characters.

.no goding

.name

.background

.personality

.former path e.g. striking scorpion,warlock.

.why you want to be a corsair.

.age between 250 to 900

.weapons depend on former path but later on they can swap to use 2 pistols(splinter or shuriken),or 1 rifle (splinter or shuriken),or pistol and blade(splinter or shuriken and chainsword or power sword),or dual sword(chainsword or power sword)

i would like between 5 and 10

once we have recruited we will travel the stars raiding ports and getting rich but eventually well have a turn of events to make it interesting


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm disappointed no ones joined


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Wat does no one want to do eldar


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It’s not whether or not people want to play as Eldar characters - It’s more of the fact that, in the nicest way that I can say it - The roleplay doesn’t look good. Some grammar, some more background, a better character template, would really do it some justice.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill get to it eventually but my other role play a pirates life for me im trying to concentrate on


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

then why put it up, if you don't have the time for it?

an rp is a huge amount of work to keep it interesting and flowing smoothly. The rp looks and by your own admission is half arsed and thats why people aren't joining. If you look at the standard of roleplays around, the ones that lasted that is, such as any by midge, unekpekted or darkreever you will see the sheer amount of effort put into the creation, updates and posts.

That's the standard we expect and strive for, hence why your not getting the attention your concept may deserve.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Indeed, GMing even a single RP is a large commitment and something that a few people take for granted.

Honestly though son of azurman you've had this recruitment thread up for less than a day, what exactly were you expecting in regards to people joining anyway?

As Dark Angel said, this recruitment thread does not look very good, and neither does your pirates one to be truthful. What introduction you have here is minimal, there are next to no rules (other than no god modding), the character sheet you have in place could do with a bit of work, and how much have you thought of in regards to plot/story for this RP?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this rp was just for a starter but i decided on a better one which was the fantasy and im no were near the experience that other role players have as i only came on less than a week ago


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ive got all day free so ill work on it


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

there lies on the craftworld of tellenar the former home of there great autarch telledan who had long since left to travel the dark of space,this home had not been entered in twelve years but its halls has been walked again of recent times.a lone figure wanders its dark halls but he is no spirit,or a burglar but a leader waiting for someone to answer his call,for someone to join him in arms, for someone to become a "telledan raider" a feared and respected warrior who travels the stars seeking fortune,fame and the thrills of life.

*rules*

.no godding

.posts must be two paragraphs unless specified

.must stick to the storyline

*character*

.race:eldar

age:2oo to 700

appearance:

name:

personality:are they trustworthy,kind,strict,wise

.path:what were they before(striking scorpion,warlock,dire avenger but no harlequins,rangers,exarchs or farseer)

background:any important notes,experienes that make the character who they are

gender:

how they heard of telledan recruiting:did they hear rumours,see him walking into the house etc.

why they want to be a corsair:are they just tired of craftworld life or has something happened that makes them want to leave.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this thread is dead


----------

